# Chick breathing visible between eye and beak .Help



## Nikkijo (May 14, 2017)

I was watching my 6 wk old silkies sleep when I noticed on one of them (runt) the skin under her eye filling up& flattening as she inhaled & exhaled. Why is this has anyone else seen this before? Thank you any advise. I'm gna try to add a video of her


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like air is being forced through the sinus cavity, up through the tear duct causing what you're observing. 
It would be the same if you blew your nose real hard and felt air escaping from your tear duct(s,) which is normal.
In the case of your chick, and as a precautionary measure; closely inspect her nostrils for a blockage such as a feed granule. Also it could be a defect of some sort. The bottom line is that I wouldnt worry about it if she is eating, drinking, pooping and otherwise acting normal.


----------

